# Golden Mama Faith & her pups need donations



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

well, you gave her the right name to get me to want to donate! 

one question - when i go to her page and want to donate through paypal, her photo doesn't pop up as someone to sponsor. any ideas?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

After all this lil girl has been thru she deserves that name! Thanks!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> well, you gave her the right name to get me to want to donate!
> 
> one question - when i go to her page and want to donate through paypal, her photo doesn't pop up as someone to sponsor. any ideas?


Her pic's are towards the bottom along with pic's of the pups.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

well I must say this...after seeing everyone who is ordering calendars I must say I am at the least upset...
I asked for your help in donating to Faith & her pups and know one from here has done so...Yes it upsets me. You can spend $10 or more on a calendar but you cannot give to a dog that needs help? What is up with that? Even $1 would help! 
Come on gang I know it is the season and some of you may not have alot to give but this does upset me to know your buying calendars but giving to this dog!

I am sorry if I offend anyone but by you not helping I am offended.
I offer so much advise to alot of people on here about training that if those who needed it went to a trainer they'd be charged for this advise. But I have NEVER ask for money for that! Because I am HAPPY to HELP them.

So once again I am asking PLEASE HELP US and IF you can, give what you can.
Kerri


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

All I can see is sponsorship ??? it says you'll be sponsoring until the pet is adopted, does that mean they take the same amount from your account every month like they do with those Christian childrens funds thing?

I'd rather give my $10 to a rescue that needs it then a calendar, just cuz I can buy a golden retriever calendar anywhere if I wanted one, either way it wont have MY dog in it lol. I know the money from the calendars go to this forum but I think I'd rather it go for towards a LIFE. Just my opinion.

So let me know what the sponsoring thing is.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> All I can see is sponsorship ??? it says you'll be sponsoring until the pet is adopted, does that mean they take the same amount from your account every month like they do with those Christian childrens funds thing?


No, it is a 1 time donation. Click on where it says "Yes! I'd like to sponser Faith" then scroll down to no 3. and click on Faith's picture, that will take you into paypal. If you wish to donate other than paypal here is our address:
*Our Mailing Address:
* Valley Cats and Dogs
P.O. Box 364
Gilbert, AZ 85299 

Just make sure you put a note in there about donations for Faith & Pups.

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok I figured it out, I just have to make an account first LOL. I can't give much, but I know every dollar is well spent


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ok I figured it out, I just have to make an account first LOL. I can't give much, but I know every dollar is well spent


Thank you SO MUCH! Yes even $1 dollar is something towards paying for her & the pups! Thank you again for giving!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok I'm running into an issue where it's asking for my Visa info (ie billing address) but there's absolutely no option for Canada?? Will it still work I wonder if I just pick like Alabama? lol or the credit card company might see it as fraud and freeze my card :uhoh:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ok I'm running into an issue where it's asking for my Visa info (ie billing address) but there's absolutely no option for Canada?? Will it still work I wonder if I just pick like Alabama? lol or the credit card company might see it as fraud and freeze my card :uhoh:


I have no idea when it comes to that! Paypal should accpet Canada? 
Try it and see what happens I guess!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Now PayPal isn't letting me log in... *sigh* it keeps telling me my password is wrong when I know it isn't!!! This is why I hate PayPal lol.

Ugggh the internet sucks sometimes.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Now PayPal isn't letting me log in... *sigh* it keeps telling me my password is wrong when I know it isn't!!! This is why I hate PayPal lol.
> 
> Ugggh the internet sucks sometimes.


Sorry your having trouble with this! You can send a check or money order if that would be easier? See the address in the post I put it in! 
Again, Thank you!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I'm off to put the lil one to bed!
Thanks again GL84


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sure I'll figure something out LOL. It's almost 1am I'm too tired to think haha. Remind me tomorrow and I'll try again, ok  I know I have a paypal account I just dont remember what it is or which email I used for it :doh: once I remember that it should be easy!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kerri, I donated but it did not show my name in the list of sponsors and it did not increase the amount donated on the scale. (and honestly I don't think you have a right to be upset with how people choose to spend their money anyway.)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> well I must say this...after seeing everyone who is ordering calendars I must say I am at the least upset...
> I asked for your help in donating to Faith & her pups and know one from here has done so...Yes it upsets me. You can spend $10 or more on a calendar but you cannot give to a dog that needs help? What is up with that? Even $1 would help!
> Come on gang I know it is the season and some of you may not have alot to give but this does upset me to know your buying calendars but giving to this dog!
> 
> ...


_I for one am trying to get my donation to the monthly rescue._ I haven't been able to get that done yet. I'm hoping today. I sometimes think we are asking way too much from some of our members. That's just my opinion, but it gets difficult sometimes. There are just too many dogs in need. Way too many.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think that also Kimm, all of us have finite resources, most of us have to budget tightly. We ask for a lot here, we are very fotunate that the members on this board DO give, as much as possible.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> well I must say this...after seeing everyone who is ordering calendars I must say I am at the least upset...
> I asked for your help in donating to Faith & her pups and know one from here has done so...Yes it upsets me. You can spend $10 or more on a calendar but you cannot give to a dog that needs help? What is up with that? Even $1 would help!
> Come on gang I know it is the season and some of you may not have alot to give but this does upset me to know your buying calendars but giving to this dog!
> 
> ...


I'm not offended, but I am a a bit PO'd that you are trying to make me feel guilty for buying a $12 dollar calender (of which $5 is going back to this forum that helps SO many GR's). I have donated across the US in the last 6 months to GR's in need. Beautiful animals coming from awful situations that I would not have heard about had I not joined this forum! 

I'm sorry I can't help every dog out there. I wish I could. But the money I plan to give at this point is for animal rescues that are local for me. 

Sarah


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I donated. Hope it helps some.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My daughter has chosen to give her charity savings to help Faith and her puppies, and I will match her donation.


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

We've donated, but it doesn's show on the thermometer or on the donation list. Makes me wonder if they've gotten a lot more for their care than they are saying. Hopefully we've managed to pay off the debt. We've sent an email to Valley Cats to hopefully adopt one of these little ones. Hopeing there will be more pictures as they grow.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I did not mean to sound angry at anyone and I was simply just stating that some people were buying the calendar, which is thier choice, but it upset me to see people spending so much on them and not helping this poor dog. 

I guess I was upset when I wrote that and I am sorry if I offended anyone! 
Please accpet my appologies!

I know the calendar gives back to the forum and that is Wonderful!
I know alot of you do give to your local rescues and THANK YOU for doing so.

I was just hoping that by asking for donations for this dog & her pups that some of you would be able to help!
And to those of you whom have donated, THANK YOU! 
I will check to see what is up with the page and ask our President why it is not showing updated amounts.

Again, My apologies if I offended anyone!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

According to our Pres. the money is there, she has to go into the webmaster site and update it, she will do this today. Thank you again for donating!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Kerribear, I was having a bad morning and your post just hit me the wrong way. I'm sorry I came back strongly. Your heart is in the right place!!! I did send a donation to Faith just a few hours ago.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> My daughter has chosen to give her charity savings to help Faith and her puppies, and I will match her donation.


PLEASE THANK your daughter for her lovely donation and thoughts for them and THANK YOU for matching her donation.
It is great how kids do this! My daughter is doing the same thing with her christmas money!
THANK YOU again!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Kerribear, I was having a bad morning and your post just hit me the wrong way. I'm sorry I came back strongly. Your heart is in the right place!!! I did send a donation to Faith just a few hours ago.


No problem, I am sorry I came off so strong! I am just very compassionate about this girl and the pups! THANK YOU for your donation!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Kerri, I donated but it did not show my name in the list of sponsors and it did not increase the amount donated on the scale. (and honestly I don't think you have a right to be upset with how people choose to spend their money anyway.)


THANK YOU for donating! 
I am sorry if I came off a bit strong, 
I am compassionate about her and the pups!
My apologies for sounding so mad!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> I donated. Hope it helps some.


THANK YOU! Every little bit does help!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I got a nice acknowledgement from Valley Dogs and Cats just now.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Jenny Wren said:


> I got a nice acknowledgement from Valley Dogs and Cats just now.


Lori sends those to everyone who donates, It is MUCH appercatied, I can tell you that for sure! Thank you again!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got an acknowledgement also, it just took it a little while. Kerri there may be more donations than you see on the webpage since it has to be update manually.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I got an acknowledgement also, it just took it a little while. Kerri there may be more donations than you see on the webpage since it has to be update manually.


I have asked her to do it nightly, she said her phone has not stopped ringing for people to help with the puppies. We need to make sure mama is not contagious before placing her into a foster home...So that is our next process! Bless you all for giving!

Thank you again Missy!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Update as of 11/26/07*

Hi all,

As of today Mama Faith is doing great, she is eating more and her lungs sound much better. She still has a bit of nasal discharge but it is getting better..

We now have 6 of the pups being taken care of by 4 vet techs at the same vet Mama is at, due to they are now all sick with some kind of upper respiratory infection. And 2 of them being taken care of another lady from a different vet hospital, they are not sick, thank goodness!

Unfortunately we lost the runt named Ash on Sat. God speed lil Ash..

Please pray for these pups and wish them all a quick recovery!

I wish to thank those of you whom have donated to the fund for these kids.

If you still have not donated and are able to give anything even $1.00 is good we truly appreciate anything for them...

Regards, Kerri


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure this update was seen! Thanks again!


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

That is so great! Please keep us posted on their progress


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

A *HUGE THANK YOU* to those of you on this list who have donated:
*Suzanne K. **Patricia L. **Melissa M. **Linda S. **Ann S. **Stephen H. - In Memory of Skyler *
*Sarah D. **Beth F. **Debra W. **Curtis H. **Belinda B.*

Your donations are such a wonderful gift!
Blessings, Kerri


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How is Faith doing now? The latest update is from Nov. 26. I'm hoping she's out of the hospital . . .


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Faith will go into a Foster home this coimg Wed. we finally got a foster home for her with out alot of dogs so she can have some quite time to heal...thanks for asking..


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Great news! Wishing her and the puppies well.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the update Kerri - here's wishing that sweet girl & her kids get happy & healthy fast.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Where's the $$$$?*



kerribear's golden kids said:


> According to our Pres. the money is there, she has to go into the webmaster site and update it, she will do this today. Thank you again for donating!


KBG I donated some days ago and the info doesn't show still.... or the previous donors who have also mentioned this... Can you look into it please??? Just make sure the donation went thru, I wouldn't want paypal or someone else keeping that money.

Thanks!!! Tessa's Mom


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I'll check into this for everyone....

BTW...Faith is now in 1 of our groups foster homes and being spoiled rotten.
She was SO HAPPY to get out of the vet's and actully was doing the golden dance when we went to the car and got her into the home! She is such a SWEETIE...

Will update again when I find out anything.


----------

